# Ovulation after Chemical/early miscarriage



## pickles1621

I had an early miscarriage right around 5 weeks. Started to bleed around 8/19. I've been doing digital OPK's since about CD10 counting day 1 as the first day of bleeding and no smiley or positives at all!!!! Now the lines in the digital tests are fading so now I'm frightened I missed my surge!!!!

Anyone ovulate really late after a chemical/early miscarriage??? I'm just getting EWCM now so I'm hoping I'm just Oing late and my cycle is all messed up this time around!
:shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I did ovulate late after my chemicals...which also made my cycles longer. Good luck, so sorry about your loss as well


----------



## pickles1621

Thanks so much!!! I'm just hoping I didn't miss it bc I've been looking at lines on the digitial OPK after I eject them and it seems like they're getting lighter (but I did hear I shouldn't go by the lines) OH well! Thanks for your response!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Your welcome hun. Do you do your temps?


----------



## pickles1621

No, but I may start after this month if I don't get my BFP!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will tell you that helped me a lot!! Good luch again.


----------



## zippy4

Hi hun, I m/c (5-6 weeks) on the 13th and only got a positive OPK yesterday on CD25. So for me it caused a later ovulation. Hope this helps and good luck x


----------



## new_mummy

I had a mc at around 6 weeks on the 14th of August. I am currently ovulating for the first time, on CD 25 (counting day of mc as CD1). I got my 1st +opk yesterday on CD24.


----------



## pickles1621

Thanks so much ladies this gives m hope...totally sounds like what I'm going through now...I have loads of EWCM this AM (TMI) we BD'd last night so hopefully something is brewing down there!!!

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## jeanettekaren

My first cycle after my chemical was 6 weeks long so ovulation does often occur later for the first few months.+


----------



## pickles1621

zippy4 said:


> Hi hun, I m/c (5-6 weeks) on the 13th and only got a positive OPK yesterday on CD25. So for me it caused a later ovulation. Hope this helps and good luck x

Are you counting CD1 as the first day of your bleed out of curiosity?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Round2

Hi Pickles,

I had a CP this month too. I was only one day late, but it seems to have affected my ovulation. I always ovualte on the CD 15 which was yesterday, and now I'm still waiting for a positive OPK. I think all our bodies react differently to the HCG in our system. It's so fustrating!!!


----------

